# Un oeuf de paque dans le ipod !



## macinside (3 Novembre 2001)

"Dans la catégorie "petits secrets", l'iPod contient aussi un easter egg (une fonction cachée) amusant : un jeu programmé par Steve Wozniak et Steve Jobs pour Atari avant la fondation d'Apple, Breakout, un simple casse-briques auquel on joue avec la roue de sélection de l'appareil. "

la suite la : http://www.vnunet.fr/actu/article.htm?numero=8721


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (3 Novembre 2001)

Génial!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ca j'adore!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nan, serieux, c'est ce genre de trucs qui me font trop rire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !! Génial!! Excellent!! Trop fort!! Je crois bien que je finirais de toute façon par l'acheter...


----------



## macintroll (3 Novembre 2001)

Wow on va se prendre pour de archeologues qui decouvre un truc... appartenant à la préhistoire...

dingue ! merci les steves au carré


----------



## tenshin (3 Novembre 2001)

trop fort il a reussi a coller son jeu quelque part.


----------



## Arno (3 Novembre 2001)

Quel homme ce Steve, un casse-briques, çà nous manquait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Moi je vais rester au Serpent sur mon Nokia  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Remarquez, j'ai pas de casse-briques sur mon téléphone... C'est bon, j'achète l'iPod.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2001)

Oh un casse-bric, j'en rêvais la nuit ....


----------



## macinside (4 Novembre 2001)

mais il reste une question, on fait comment pour l'avoir ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2001)

Gute Frage


----------



## JackSim (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*"Dans la catégorie "petits secrets", l'iPod contient aussi un easter egg (une fonction cachée) amusant : un jeu programmé par Steve Wozniak et Steve Jobs pour Atari avant la fondation d'Apple, Breakout, un simple casse-briques auquel on joue avec la roue de sélection de l'appareil. "

la suite la : http://www.vnunet.fr/actu/article.htm?numero=8721*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Vous lisez pas TribuMac ? L'info y a passé avant...

Pour l'avoir, il faut maintenir le bouton central enfoncé quelques secondes.


----------



## jeanba3000 (5 Novembre 2001)

si ça c'est pas le summum du hyper hype décadent, un casse brique monochrome plaqué peau de robot à 3600 balles !!!

j'en veux un !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










à quand un imac en bundle assorti avec coque chromée du plus bel effet ?

à quand l'iPod 2 avec pong ?

sus aux gameboy advance !!! À L'ATTAQUE !!!!!!!!

'tain les ouikindes de 4 jours, ça me fous une de ces pêche !

hin hin hin ©


----------

